# Michigan Winter Dog Classic



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just throwing this out there.... 

Is happening this coming week - Thurs through Sunday.

Novi,MI. 









The Michigan Winter Dog Classic







www.themichiganwinterdogclassic.com





It is a pretty big show with lots of vendors. And I don't just mean toys and treats type of vendors. If you need to buy dog shampoo, brushes, combs, shears, dog beds, etc... this would be a good option. 

Golden retrievers show at:

10:30 AM (Ring 5) on Thursday
9 AM (Ring 9) on Friday
1:15 PM (Ring 13) on Saturday
12:35 PM (Ring 9) on Sunday

I'm only planning to go Thurs and Fri - but pretty big entries for goldens over the weekend. 

The club cut obedience (boo on them!) and also lost agility (serves the club right for cutting obedience) - however there will still be an agility ring set up and on Fri and Sat at specific times you can bring your dogs to play in that agility ring and do the "My Dog Can Do That" thingy. There will be agility instructors to help you out and see if you like it.

There is barn hunt, CGC testing, duck herding,

There is dock diving set up all 4 days at specific times. .

You have Meet the Breeds at Noon on Fri and Sat. <= I'm suspecting there is a slightly better chance at seeing goldens on Fri since goldens show at 1:15 on Sat. I'm waffling about doing it with my 2 babies on Fri (I probably won't because both obedience trained pups go wild when meeting people  )

Also there are health clinics!!!

I'm getting my Gleeful chipped on Friday. It's $35 per dog for microchips and that price includes registration.

Eyes and heart clinics are also available.


----------

